# Dead Man's Bones!



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Hiya friends!
I just wanted to share this band with you if you haven't already heard of them... 
Here is a youtube link to their song "My body's a zombie for you"

YouTube- Dead Man's Bones :: My Body's A Zombie For You


----------



## spiders&snakes (Apr 9, 2010)

*Cool band with amazing tunes *


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

Logged in just to bump this one. Don't know why it took me a year to discover them, but a friend of mine sent a link to this song, and I'm all over it. They really have a great Halloween vibe. Check out 'In the Room Where You Sleep'.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, what the hell:


----------

